# valium



## jimm (Jun 6, 2011)

Alrite people was just wondering how many of you lot use things like vallium and jellies and stuff to help sleep, my mate has a load becuase he gets really bad night sweats on tren.. so im jus wondering if any of you lot take them for sleep aid? because all tht over the counter stuff is shit! and dont want to start smoking aload of weed at night to sleep! i know there very addicitve and should not be used for long periods of time just wondering what youse think of them... only people who use or have used them reply i cant be arsed with little smart arses who have never touched a drug in life preaching about how all drugs are bad...let me know guys


----------



## Bubbles! (Jun 6, 2011)

I will sometimes take some ketotifen.  That stuff makes me drowsy as hell.


----------



## manic my friend (Jun 6, 2011)

nothing otc works for me.  valium worked for me but took a lil longer to kick in.  ended up coming across some ativan.  it works fast and doesnt leave you sluggish in the morning.  i can take 1/4 of these 1mgs and they do the trick.  valium has a much longer half life so some ppl get sluggish the next day.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 6, 2011)

This should be in the Anabolic zone.  I am going to move it there now.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 6, 2011)

yes, I use Valium and Xanax occasionally for sleep.


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 6, 2011)

ZMA has been shown to help with sleep issues.. umm you could try a natty GH booster or a peptide.. the increase in GH seems to help with Sleep..  there are also different supps that for sleep... such as nocturnabol.. Phenibut is noted to help with focus some use it to help sleep


----------



## BigBird (Jun 6, 2011)

On occassion I will use the help of Xanax such as 0.5mg.  If I take a higher dose than this, I will have trouble waking up and feeling fresh.  0.5mg about 30 minutes before bedtime as long as I have a good 7 hours to sleep.


----------



## S_walker (Jun 6, 2011)

I've had sleep issues for years now. The only thing that really helps me is a couple of hits of weed. I can't take valium or xanax.


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 6, 2011)

benzos def are helpful to sleep when on tren..dont take it longer than 4 weeks straight .you may become dependent on it


----------



## minimal (Jun 6, 2011)

you can try OTC anti histamines.. melatonin.. GABA.. or script for ambien

i wouldn't fuck with benzos.. tolerance and withdrawl aint worth ti


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 6, 2011)

minimal said:


> you can try OTC anti histamines.. melatonin.. GABA.. or script for ambien
> 
> i wouldn't fuck with benzos.. tolerance and withdrawl aint worth ti




ambien is still in the benzo class in terms of how it affects your brain..so if you dont want to do benzo's dont choose ambien then either


----------



## minimal (Jun 6, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> ambien is still in the benzo class in terms of how it affects your brain..so if you dont want to do benzo's dont choose ambien then either



Actually ambien is called a *non*benzodiazepines hypnotic.. it binds to same receptor as benzos but mechanism of action is different.  The tolerance and withdrawal is not on the same level as real benzos.

I've been taking anti-histamines, melatonin, herbals, ambiens and so on.. for years.  If you alternate around and don't take same thing for more than 2-3 times a week, you will be okay.


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 6, 2011)

ya you are right..i meant that it binds to the same receptors.  


ya i take seroquel most nights when i cant sleep..like 25mg and ambien other times..


----------



## dhwest (Jun 6, 2011)

I seen Valium on one of the sponsors website, now that I am having trouble sleep I cant seem to find it, can anyone PM if you find it on someones site.


----------



## klc9100 (Jun 6, 2011)

2mg klonopin + 10mg melatonin + a few whiskey drinks usually does it.


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ya I was taking 3mg a day of klonopin for anxiety. About 6 months. Tapered off and haven't had any issues since. Slept well to heh 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimm (Jun 6, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> 2mg klonopin + 10mg melatonin + a few whiskey drinks usually does it.


 

straight up


----------



## Kirk B (Jun 6, 2011)

Prince said:


> yes, I use Valium and Xanax occasionally for sleep.



x 2 alot i love em with percs mixed lol but i do use them they work well


----------



## jimm (Jun 6, 2011)

S_walker said:


> I've had sleep issues for years now. The only thing that really helps me is a couple of hits of weed. I can't take valium or xanax.


 

why cant u smoke weed? ive just had 2 joints and 6 jellies there like valluims tamazipan ect.. feel drowsy i best go sleep lol.......


i ment why cant u take vallium ect... damn im feelin high


----------



## S_walker (Jun 6, 2011)

makes me want to puke? dunno why, but last time I took it I was sick all fucking day... I'm about to light my fire and head to bed. I worked my ass off in the gym today, no better way to relax IMO.


----------



## mazdarx7 (Jun 6, 2011)

Said it before and ill say it again stay away from benzos..the withdraw from them makes opiate withdraw look like a vacation..but if you must take low doses for a short amount of time.. I used to take 2 1mg blue xanex every night for a year or so when I tried to stop I thought the withdraw was gonna fin kill me...ended up tapering off for over a month..but yeah if u can't sleep they will do the trick


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 6, 2011)

mazdarx7 said:


> Said it before and ill say it again stay away from benzos..the withdraw from them makes opiate withdraw look like a vacation..but if you must take low doses for a short amount of time.. I used to take 2 1mg blue xanex every night for a year or so when I tried to stop I thought the withdraw was gonna fin kill me...ended up tapering off for over a month..but yeah if u can't sleep they will do the trick


 
I'm on this side of the fence. Been there done that and there are better options for sleep.


----------



## mazdarx7 (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah I get the chills just talkin bout them...but some people say in moderation they are fine..I'm pretty sure the word moderation and me don't get along


----------



## BrG89 (Jun 6, 2011)

1 mg of xanex, magnesium citrate and a shot or two


----------



## manic my friend (Jun 6, 2011)

BrG89 said:


> 1 mg of xanex, magnesium citrate and a shot or two



mag citrate?  for sleep or for shitting?


----------



## Laughter (Jun 6, 2011)

I wouldn't fuck with benzos. Withdraw is about 7-10 days and my nerves were shit. Look in to hydroxyzine its a antihistimine sedative if you can find a doc to prescribe it for you.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 6, 2011)

I occasionally use Valium or xanax to help sleep or melatonin.  All depends on how I feel.


----------



## BigBird (Jun 7, 2011)

I forgot to mention 25mg of Benadryl (anti-histamine) will put me down for the count.  Lights out.  Good stinking night.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a perma-script for valium which is rare for where I live. Been taking it ED for nearly 3 years but never before I train. $5 for 50 tabs.


----------



## cg89 (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 7, 2011)

This shit right here...........


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 7, 2011)

manic my friend said:


> mag citrate?  for sleep or for shitting?



Surprisingly enough, certain doses of Magnesium Citrate can be used as a "natural" sedative.  In the ER and ICU, IV magnesium can be used for patient's with "crazy" heart rhythms to help stabilize their heart and not cause prolonged damage. 

Magnesium actually has a lot of uses, not just for bowel cleansing


----------



## manic my friend (Jun 7, 2011)

djlance said:


> Surprisingly enough, certain doses of Magnesium Citrate can be used as a "natural" sedative.  In the ER and ICU, IV magnesium can be used for patient's with "crazy" heart rhythms to help stabilize their heart and not cause prolonged damage.
> 
> Magnesium actually has a lot of uses, not just for bowel cleansing



it depends on the salt.  mag sulfate is what is used cardiac arrythmias.  mag oxide is more supplemental.  i've seen citrate used alot for constipation.  it will literally knock the shit outta you if dosed properly.  i didnt know it would help you sleep tho.  sweet


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 7, 2011)

manic my friend said:


> it depends on the salt.  mag sulfate is what is used cardiac arrythmias.  mag oxide is more supplemental.  i've seen citrate used alot for constipation.  it will literally knock the shit outta you if dosed properly.  i didnt know it would help you sleep tho.  sweet



True, I forgot to differentiate in my original post. Magnesium Sulfate would be given to Labor patients who are suffering from PIH and having seizures. Thats where the sedative properties would come from. 

http://www.gynob.com/htiup.htm
Scroll down to the bottom where it says "management" and it will talk about the sedative properties. 

And yes citrate does clean you out. SWIM tried it out an never left the bathroom for the rest of the day


----------



## BrG89 (Jun 7, 2011)

manic my friend said:


> mag citrate?  for sleep or for shitting?


The magnesium puts me out and gives me some vivid dreams


----------



## jimm (Jun 7, 2011)

why yall chatting about Magnesium Sulfate all i gived a shit about is benzos im all out now tho i think i took em a lil too early in the day!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 7, 2011)

Fuck it, get some Propofol. Definitely get some sleep that way


----------



## BrG89 (Jun 7, 2011)

jimm said:


> why yall chatting about Magnesium Sulfate all i gived a shit about is benzos im all out now tho i think i took em a lil too early in the day!


You can never take benzos to early in the day, xanex and coffee will always start your day off right


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 7, 2011)

I would avoid benzos at all costs.  I've been on them for 15+ years and can't come off.  Those of you with sleeping issues should look into Rozerem.  

Ramelteon - PubMed Health

I found it to be very effective, even though I also use 8mg of Xanax and 400mg of Seroquil a day.  Fuckn PTSD.



/V


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 7, 2011)

BrG89 said:


> You can never take benzos to early in the day, xanex and coffee will always start your day off right


 

Until you nod off at your desk. Fuck benzo's.


----------



## manic my friend (Jun 7, 2011)

jimm said:


> why yall chatting about Magnesium Sulfate all i gived a shit about is benzos im all out now tho i think i took em a lil too early in the day!


  lulz.  sorry 4 hijack



djlance said:


> Fuck it, get some Propofol. Definitely get some sleep that way



haha.  i'd be 'fraid.  be vurry, vurry 'fraid


----------



## klc9100 (Jun 7, 2011)

cg89 said:


>


 





lol, i've only heard of "purple drank" in rap videos before.


----------



## klc9100 (Jun 7, 2011)

canadian whiskey, my ninja.  segrams 7 + diet coke = snoring & drooling on the pillow.

i cut WAY back on my drinking when i'm on, to lessen the damage to my liver. but when it comes down to it and i can't sleep, i can get my mother fucking drink on and i WILL sleep.

i don't really condone alcahol. i have actually cut WAY back in the name of training. it's helped me lose alot of weight. alcahol turns straight to sugar in your body, which for me, being diabetic, was a really bad thing.

when "off cycle" i will drink a little on the weekends. when "on cycle" i have a few occasionally to help me sleep. that's about it though.


----------



## BGOTTIR (Jun 7, 2011)

Don't take benzos. I've had insomnia for years...If you really want to sleep, get prescribed Seroquel. Since you're a virgin, 25 mg will have you sleeping for 12 hours.


----------



## ROID (Jun 8, 2011)

50mg of benadryl usually works fine for me.

Valium or xanax leave me a little messed up the next day.


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 8, 2011)

if you don't absolutely need em I would steer clear, benzo withdrawal is one of very few that can actually kill you (alcohol as well for sure, might be another I'm missing).

Benadryl and melatonin are usually plenty for me, if you need a benzo though consider getting a script just so you won't ever have to experience running out


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 8, 2011)

also look into phenazepam, it's a benzo prescribed in russia that isn't approved (or banned yet) in the US, you can find it as a research chem in some places and it's cheap. Be careful dosing it though, I've had a few blackouts on that shit...


----------



## jimm (Jun 8, 2011)

ROID said:


> 50mg of benadryl usually works fine for me.
> 
> Valium or xanax leave me a little messed up the next day.


 

yeah i still dnt feel right today drowsy as shit did take too many tho ao tht didnt help...


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 8, 2011)

Sad to say, but 50mg of Benadryl doesn't do shit for me. 

The only OTC product I found to work is Doxylamine Succinate, another sleep aid ingredient. One small, tick-tack sized pill knocks me out good! Two and I'm tripping out...HARD


----------



## RazorS (Jun 8, 2011)

Benadryl...or a few shots of Nyquil


----------



## MDR (Jun 8, 2011)

I have insomnia, and I like Trazodone.  I've tried most of the others mentioned, and they are usually effective in the short term, but long term they are too addicting or my body gets used to the dose and needs more for it to work.  Less sides with Trazodone, and very easy to come off.


----------



## vannesb (Jun 9, 2011)

prince said:


> yes, i use valium and xanax occasionally for sleep.


 x2


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 9, 2011)

Chick at work gave me a seroqil a LONG time ago. I took it that day. That was a fucking mistake. It straight knocked me out. Don't fuck with that shit.


----------



## jimm (Jun 9, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Chick at work gave me a seroqil a LONG time ago. I took it that day. That was a fucking mistake. It straight knocked me out. Don't fuck with that shit.


 

were can i get sum and all i seem to get from chicks is sti's


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 9, 2011)

jimm said:


> were can i get sum and all i seem to get from chicks is sti's



Seroquel (Quetiapine) is a prescription medication used to treat Schizophrenia and Bi-Polar (Manic/Depression) disorder. HOWEVER! like with most medications nowadays, it can be prescribed for treatment of other disorders or problems. I believe that at a low to moderate dosage, it will help with insomnia.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 9, 2011)

djlance said:


> Seroquel (Quetiapine) is a prescription medication used to treat Schizophrenia and Bi-Polar (Manic/Depression) disorder. HOWEVER! like with most medications nowadays, it can be prescribed for treatment of other disorders or problems. I believe that at a low to moderate dosage, it will help with insomnia.



Works wonders.  I take it for sleep and for PTSD @ 400mg ED.  400mg is a bit high, but that's what it takes for it to work for me.




/V


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ya its great. 100mg made me fall asleep almost while talking ha. 25 to 50mg works great. Wish it wasn't so expensiv!  Ha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimm (Jun 10, 2011)

its not something id reccomend i did take too many and washed em down with a beer but didnt feel right for days the next day jus walking about town i would sway a bit almost as if id had a drink when i hadnt.... not to be fucked with kids benzos aint no joke easy to see how ppl get addicted to them.. its like me with most drugs i like to experiment yeah why not u only live once?.. i got aload just to aid sleep but when they were there i was like shit ill jus pop 1 too see how it makes me "feel" didnt really feel much so popped another its like when ur sitting down having a beer u can sink a few not feel drunk stand up and wow same with them i stood up like shiiiit lol.. all in all will make u feel groggy the next day and not great when u need motivation to train...very counter prodctive. All in all alcohol weed coke benzos pills speed whatever there all bad for bodybuilding im ashamed to say i keep slipping up and taking one or the other its a every day struggle.. i would love to be sitting here in a years time and to be t total sober just to prove to myself.! have a good day n keep liftin!


----------

